# Some Dials.



## Stan

As I'm a bit skint and won't be buying a new watch for a while I thought I'd have a go at some dial pics with my second hand Nikon. I took full length pictures and cropped them down because I'n knackered and lazy on Saturday nights.

First up is the Timex auto that PG kindly sent me.


----------



## Stan

Second is the Technos. The dial is showing its age but the texture is very nice.


----------



## Stan

This is the 1950's Wittnauer tank. Th dial is very good (mint) for a watch of this age, the case is scratched but no more than I would expect for this vintage. Good thick gold filling.


----------



## Stan

Last is this Wittnauer from the 1960's. I don't seem to wear this much, I don't know why.









Hope these pictures have given you more entertainment than what's on tv tonight, they have for me.


----------



## Nalu

Nice photos, Stan


----------



## pg tips

Very good Stan, Nikon looks well worth the money!


----------



## Stan

Thanks Colin and PG,

The Nikon seems like it will do the job very well. I got it from w*** for a very good price, about the cost of one of Roy's Hamiltons.







They go for much more than that on ePray.

I can't afford to buy a Hamilton now I've bought the camera.























I just hope I can do this fine camera justice.


----------



## pg tips

you've probably mentioned it before Stan but what diameter is that Witt? (your web site doesn't say







).


----------



## Stan

I know PG,

I'm a bit crap at websites and words and the like.
















The Wittnauer is 33mm diam ex crown. 38mm lug to lug.


----------



## Stan

You did mean the round cased one didn't you? Sorry if not.


----------



## pg tips

Thanks Stan, thought as much. Been wearing the RLT4 today and every time it convinces me big is beautiful!


----------



## Stan

I know PG. once you've had a big 'un.......................


----------



## pg tips




----------



## Paul

Hi all,

Nice ones Stan. Another closet Timex liker?

Paul D


----------



## pg tips

I don't think there's anything "closet" about Stan







Wears it on his sleve does our Stanley!


----------



## AlexR

Superb Stan


----------



## Stan

Yep PG,

I'm that "forads" and outward, I ought come from Yorkshire.
















Forgot, some of my family did.
















Paul,

Nowt wrong with Timex(







), ask Roy.









Alex,

Thank you.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Excellent pictures as usual Stan







.

I especially like the Wittnauer (the last piccie), it's a looker - the lume in the hands is marvellous


----------



## MIKE

What a combination....Stan and his "new" Nikon









Well done Stan, great photo's









MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley

Great pics Stan.

My photography practice is slacking of late. Too busy oggling watches I can't really afford. Must get camera wise soon though - need pics for my bus pass


----------



## jasonm

Nice one Stan...I especially like the 'font' on the numbers on that last Wittnauer,

very nice..









Jason


----------



## JoT

Nice photos Stan ... I really like the Technos


----------



## Fred

Great pictures Stan, well done. fred


----------



## Stan

Thanks very much lads.









I'm going to photograph all my watches again to update my website, maybe in the next two weeks.

I want to try some more movement shots too, the lighting might be a challenge though.

Oh well, at least I've got a camera that's up to the job now.


----------



## ESL

Hi Stan

Nice to see the long awaited macro shots and can't wait for more.









That last Wittnauer is brill. Not unlike an O&W Aeroclub, which I would quite like but don't think is available anymore.


----------



## Stan

Thanks George.


----------



## Sargon

Very nice work Stan. What kind of set up do you use?


----------



## raketakat

Wow Stan. I missed these great photos







.

I must get off my arse and post some images







.


----------



## Mal52

Stan.

Superb pics well done.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan

Thanks Sargon and Mal.









Iain,

I use this semi-transparent box inside a white T-shirt illuminated with an anglepoise lamp fitted with a daylight ballanced tungsten bulb.

Simple, but it seems to work.


----------



## pg tips

Stan said:


> I use this semi-transparent box inside a white T-shirt










do you put the whole box inside a tee shirt?


----------



## Stan

Yep,

I do PG. I leave a good amount around the cut out to wrap around the camera, this reduces reflections to a minimum.

I thought about the T-shirt diffuser last week when I got the Nikon, I couldn't find a white pillow case (that I could get away with stealing).


----------

